# Silver band on goose calls?



## kylemckeil (Jan 8, 2008)

On most of the goose calls today they put silver bands around the middle or the bottom would this not flare geese if they saw that i know you usually dont blow your call in the open but has anyone ever had geese flare because of this


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Negative here, I blow several calls with the silver band and even some fluorescent colored ones. It all comes down to concielment IMO


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Have not blown a call for years with metal bands on them....when I did I would toss them on the dirty floor on the passanger side of my truck for a month rolling around to get dulled down....otherwise wrap them with electrical tape.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> I would toss them on the dirty floor on the passanger side of my truck for a month rolling


I hope it was a $10 call, no way my $130 calls are seeing that treatment :eyeroll:


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

goosehunternd said:


> > I would toss them on the dirty floor on the passanger side of my truck for a month rolling
> 
> 
> I hope it was a $10 call, no way my $130 calls are seeing that treatment :eyeroll:


 :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

WOW lets I highly doubt that a goose can see that shining. If thats shining what else do we need to worry about!?!?!


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Take a look at lynchmob calls. He was the one of the firsts to say the shiny bands flare birds. He does not put any bands on the outside of his calls but does have some kinda neat features to his. I don't own any of his calls to say how they sound but I think I may try one.

On most calls if I have a choice I go with a brass band, I like the color better and they tarnish and aren't as shiny. I don't know how all those crazy colored calls took off as hunting calls, there is no doubt that there are times and places that geese see those.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I guess someone better tell all the geese I have killed that they were supposed to flare off the silver band on my calls. Also they should have flarred of all the crazy colors.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Probably would of killed double with a wood call without a band Leo oke: :lol:


----------



## MAX4HD (Dec 21, 2005)

Oh dear gosh! Me and my stepdad Larry were planning on trying out this dangerous sport of waterfowling this up coming year. He did it a couple times w/ his dad when he was a little boy and he shot 3 ducks all in one morning so I think we are going to be pretty good. He stopped doing it b/c he was attacked by a big wounded goose once, but I think he's finally gotten over that nearly fatal incident. He has like 4 BB gun shoot trophies on the fireplace too! Guns scare me to death, but Larry says it's time to make a man of me. He bought me a stainless steel thermos for Christmas to keep my hot coco w/ mini marshmallows warm in the mornings and now you guys have me so worried that it's going to scare away all the birds. Oh gosh, should I take it back and exchange it for a camoflauge one? I'm not sure if I'm going to be able to sleep tonight b/c I don't want to break Larry's heart. Oh dear, I might have to take some cough medicine to help me sleep tonight. I gotta go, I have to find my inhaler and I can hear him coming up the stairs to tuck me in.

Lewis


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

MAX4HD said:


> Oh dear gosh! Me and my stepdad Larry were planning on trying out this dangerous sport of waterfowling this up coming year. He did it a couple times w/ his dad when he was a little boy and he shot 3 ducks all in one morning so I think we are going to be pretty good. He stopped doing it b/c he was attacked by a big wounded goose once, but I think he's finally gotten over that nearly fatal incident. He has like 4 BB gun shoot trophies on the fireplace too! Guns scare me to death, but Larry says it's time to make a man of me. He bought me a stainless steel thermos for Christmas to keep my hot coco w/ mini marshmallows warm in the mornings and now you guys have me so worried that it's going to scare away all the birds. Oh gosh, should I take it back and exchange it for a camoflauge one? I'm not sure if I'm going to be able to sleep tonight b/c I don't want to break Larry's heart. Oh dear, I might have to take some cough medicine to help me sleep tonight. I gotta go, I have to find my inhaler and I can hear him coming up the stairs to tuck me in.
> 
> Lewis


haha max4hd, its been a long time my friend........a long time


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Goose Guy350 said:


> Probably would of killed double with a wood call without a band Leo oke: :lol:


I can't even imagine. Probably would still be cleaning birds. :beer: :lol:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

MAX4HD said:


> Oh dear gosh! Me and my stepdad Larry were planning on trying out this dangerous sport of waterfowling this up coming year. He did it a couple times w/ his dad when he was a little boy and he shot 3 ducks all in one morning so I think we are going to be pretty good. He stopped doing it b/c he was attacked by a big wounded goose once, but I think he's finally gotten over that nearly fatal incident. He has like 4 BB gun shoot trophies on the fireplace too! Guns scare me to death, but Larry says it's time to make a man of me. He bought me a stainless steel thermos for Christmas to keep my hot coco w/ mini marshmallows warm in the mornings and now you guys have me so worried that it's going to scare away all the birds. Oh gosh, should I take it back and exchange it for a camoflauge one? I'm not sure if I'm going to be able to sleep tonight b/c I don't want to break Larry's heart. Oh dear, I might have to take some cough medicine to help me sleep tonight. I gotta go, I have to find my inhaler and I can hear him coming up the stairs to tuck me in.
> 
> Lewis


LMAO thats some funny stuff


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

I have been sitting in my truck watching guys hunting and seen the shine off their calls.....is it going to happen a lot? Nope. But if it happens 2% of the time that is to much for me.....I like to try to remove as many variables as I can from the hunt. Unless you decoy EVERY flock of birds you have something to work on....granted you will never decoy every flock of birds but until your doing it as well as live birds on the ground your doing something wrong.

Shinney fancy calls are for showing off, they serve no function at all.....don't understand the need, unless you feel the need to try to broadcast something your not? I know I have nothing to prove with a shinney goose call.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> Shinney fancy calls are for showing off, they serve no function at all


Thats a pretty bold statement, My fancy shiny calls kill birds on a regular basis.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

goosehunternd said:


> > Shinney fancy calls are for showing off, they serve no function at all
> 
> 
> Thats a pretty bold statement, My fancy shiny calls kill birds on a regular basis.


Your shinney calls kill more geese then my black calls?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If you're in a blind and covered up it probably doesn't matter....I'm sure you both kill your fair share.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> Your shinney calls kill more geese then my black calls?


I feel safe to say yes. Not sure how many birds you put down in a season but if we need to keep a running tally for this up coming season with picture proof,count me in.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

numbers was not the point of the post.....just saying color of a call WILL NOT KILL MORE BIRDS, but could possibly cost ya a few on a sunny day......plus I don't carry a camera in the field much anymore, can only have so many piles of dead geese in the photo album.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

goose_caller said:


> I don't carry a camera in the field much anymore, can only have so many piles of dead geese in the photo album.


Ditto on that one. I still take tons of pics but this spring we didn't take one pile pic.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

To me a pic is worth a thousand words, no pic no words I guess. Born2kill has that down to a science, 100 birds a day and no pics to prove shizz :beer:


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Well I guess you still have something to prove to someone then......me, I got over it a long time ago.....have not owned a real camera for 3 years now.......if it really makes you feel better I am sure I can scratch together 1,500 dead kill picks from last year for ya from friends and family that took pics.

And your right.....a picture is worth a thousand words....here is my pride and joy of my picture gallery.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

:beer:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> here is my pride and joy of my picture gallery.


Is your dog trying to retrieve or breed a bigfoot?


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Did you never not wonder what the hole in the tail of a bigfoot was for?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Goosecaller....

I spit out my morning coffee when I saw that pic.......

That should be a priceless comercial.....

$30 for waterfowl License
$100 for brand new goose call
A day in the field when the birds are not flying and my dog is lonely....price less.
:beer:

But to get back on topic....the bands worry me as well. But when I am calling I make sure my hands are covering up that portion of the call. And my hands always have gloves on them. Just like my face always has a face mask.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

What about all the goose bands on my lanyard? Do you think the shine from that would flare geese? :lol:

IMO if the geese flare from your call they can see your face and would have probably flared from that anyway. Keep your face and call inside your blind and you will be fine.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

PJ said:


> IMO if the geese flare from your call they can see your face and would have probably flared from that anyway. Keep your face and call inside your blind and you will be fine.


It's true, Bob Saget flares geese.......and little kids. I've seen it first hand. :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Bob Saget said:


> $hit.....there's $hit everywhere!!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Chuck Smith said:


> Goosecaller....
> 
> I spit out my morning coffee when I saw that pic.......
> 
> ...


I think the sounds my call are making would flare geese if I tried to blow a goose call with gloves on! I dont worry about the bands either, I keep everything inside the blind. Now for guys who use the oldschool xlandr's where there isn't mesh covering your face, I would worry about that.

I always thought it was funny to have bright bands on the camo colored calls.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I guess I have never really given much thought to it? I guess if the birds get that close to realize that there is a bright shinny object pearing through what appears to be stuble, the had better already been shot at? Who knows, maybe I am way off base.

For the most part, I think they make bright shinny calls basically because they catch "OUR" attention. Not so much for any other purpose but to appeal to "OUR" eyes. Just my two cents on it.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I don't buy it. Think about where your hands are when the geese are coming in. On the call. Between the shiny thing and the birds.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I all 5 of my call on my lanyard are in call coozy's not because I am worried about the shine. I mean I am a little worried about the shine I guess, but for the most part to protect the calls. I have $750 invested into the calls on my lanyard and those coozys keep them looking really nice for about 4 - 5 bucks a call!!!It is money well spent to me!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Really, is this truely an issue? Truely if the birds are seeing your silver, gold, black, red, blue or rainbow band then you need to get you face down under the mesh. Otherwise they are probably seeing the ugly mug, the emblem on your hat, or your five head. As Tim would say get down and cover up. The mesh has holes in it. Learn how to watch and call the birds through it. Also if those big camera lenses are not flarring them, then the bands surely are not either. You could where blaze orange, paint your face orange, and where an orange hat and if your in the blind the correct way you will have birds all over you. I think guys sit on the ****tter thinking of new topics on where they can biatch about something so irrelevent. Bottom line if the band on your call is flarring birds you are doing something very wrong.

:2cents:


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Different times and places I'm sure birds will and can see a florescent green glow in the dark barrel on a call. I do agree most of the time birds flare because of something else but it can happen. Your hands only cover the insert so part of that call is visible.

I could care less what color call a person buys or if it has a band or not but I run birdseye just cause I prefer a wood call and that happens to be my favorite.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

When I'm in a layout blind or pit how can a silver band on a call make a difference?

IMO, Lynch Mob calls are really ugly and not puting a band is a cost cutting measure. They probably take zero time to make as they are all machine made, slap some guts in and you have a call.

I'm sure Goose_caller doesn't need to worry about numbers killed, he's killed plenty.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Not everyone hides behind the mesh 100% of the time. Myself personally I refuse since it ruins my depth perception looking through the mesh and I can't afford to make a bad call. Sure I will use it sometimes to block the sunny side of my face....but I have learned how to hide in the shadows and know how not to let the sun hit your face. Most people that have hunted with me know I ALWAYS wear something with a hood on it, 90% of the time it is an $10 shadowgrass coat with a BIG hood that can drap over my face so only my eyes and hands are exposed. I will cry if I ever lose that coat and would gladly pay $100 for another if I could find one.....just fits me and has been used for the past 8 seasons.

Unless your decoying 100% of your flocks it is time to start removing variables......for me that equals dogs, big blinds, shinney calls.....all nice to have, but don't add crap to the number of birds taken....and to me that is the desire....limits, everyday if possible.....anything less is failure.

Ya know its different strokes for different folks......I am into killing limits of geese, others like to see a dog work, impress others at the landing with a grand in calls around thier neck, be as comfortable as their lazyboy at home in the field..... or watch a pretty sunrise.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

goose_caller said:


> Unless your decoying 100% of your flocks it is time to start removing variables......*for me that equals dogs*, big blinds, shinney calls.....all nice to have, but don't add crap to the number of birds taken....and to me that is the desire....limits, everyday if possible.....anything less is failure.


BLASPHEMY!!!!! :wink:

I've seen you mention the dog thing on a couple different forums. You seem to be against having dogs in the field with you. Do you really think they hurt things that much if they are steady in a blind? I dont have the heart to leave mine behind but I put a lot of time in with him to keep him from causing problems as much as possible.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Since this is going nowhere, I'll talk about dogs for a while. This last year I had my mind changed. I used to think that a dog in the field was nothing but asking for trouble. But after a buddy of mine started bringing his out this last year, I was impressed. Sure it's an extra blind to stuff. But birds did not flair like I thought they might. They actually acted the same as they did when we didn't have the dog.

Another thing I give the pup props for is the morale boost they offer. Who doesn't enjoy the playfulness of an energetic dog?


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

USAlx50 said:


> goose_caller said:
> 
> 
> > Unless your decoying 100% of your flocks it is time to start removing variables......*for me that equals dogs*, big blinds, shinney calls.....all nice to have, but don't add crap to the number of birds taken....and to me that is the desire....limits, everyday if possible.....anything less is failure.
> ...


It is just one more blind to hide in the field with no value added in my mind....sure ain't going to kill more birds.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Unless your decoying 100% of your flocks it is time to start removing variables......for me that equals dogs, big blinds, shinney calls.....all nice to have, but don't add crap to the number of birds taken....and to me that is the desire....limits, everyday if possible.....anything less is failure.


Sounds like something a guide would say. :roll:

A dog may not add to the number of birds taken in a season, but I'll guarantee that a good dog will reduce the number of birds lost in a season. But that might not be your "desire".
Especially if you guide inexperienced shooters who tend to sail cripples...


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I agree that dog's won't kill more birds, but I can honestly tell you this much.

Having a dog in the field with you, especially a good dog, is half the fun. If you don't get a kick out of watching a dog work on hand signels, then I don't know whats up wiht ya. I mean, brody's dog remmy, that little guy is a hunting machine. Anytime you need a place to hunt brody, let me know and remmy is welcome along anytime. Watching a dog work and having a dog in the field with you is one of the most rewarding experience's ever. I just wish my dog was a good as remmy. I would much rather sacrafice a bird or two with having a dog then not having a dog out with you. It just adds so much more to the hunt in my opinion. I don't blame guys at all for wanting to take their dogs with them, after all, could you leave your buddy at home and go out with out em? chances are you couldn't, and I don't blame guys for taking their dogs with them. I really think that certain people make a bond with their dog and to them, its far more then just a dog, its like you kid, you learn to overcome alot with a dog. As for me, dogs are always welcome in the field, after all, its hunting, not shooting. If I would have to sacrafice a couple birds from the bag to have a dog with me, so be it. I would much rather watch that dog work its retreives on less birds then limit out with out your little buddy with ya.

Plus, it sure beats having to chase the glider's down on foot. Watching that dog run down a bird in my eyes is priceless.

Brody, good luck with the field stuff you got coming up. I wish ya guys the best of luck.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I agree with you guys I'd take a dog ANYDAY and rather have it flare a couple birds than be as I am now dogless, I love dogs even if there sometimes not perfect and run through a field with 1,000 pheasants in it I still think a dog whether your hunting waterfowl or upland adds way more to the hunt.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

The only time I dont bring my dog in the field is when I am hunting with new guys. I dont want her to mess anything up and get people mad, she still has some things to work on but hopefully she will be finely tuned come fall. To me there is nothing better than watchin a big lab wrestle honks all morning.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Anyone that says they don't want a dog in the field with them has never hunted with a good one :wink:


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

dblkluk said:


> Especially if you guide inexperienced shooters who tend to sail cripples...


My dog last season was red and said HONDA on the side.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Goose Guy350 said:


> Anyone that says they don't want a dog in the field with them has never hunted with a good one :wink:


I see a dog as a tool, nothing more....I did hunt over a lab last season for 50 hunts in a situation where I was pretty much gauranteed to shoot 80-90% limits regardless of what was happening in the field....that dog would pick up 30-40 geese per day on her own.....no hand siginals, if I had to do that I would just walk and pick up the bird myself. A REALLY good dog does not need siginals and should retrieve 95% of birds dropped through their own ability of marking and retrieving long birds first. I understand most hunters can not give a dog enough experience to do this considering it takes thousands of birds retrieved, the one I hunted probably had 20,000-25,000 retrieves in her life and was a machine.

Only joy I get out of brings a dog in the spread is have them catch live birds in the dekes.....1/4 - 1 miles retrieves are daily occurances and I guess I don't see the joy in it.....it is how they earn their food, they work for it and do a good job.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

There are so many things a dog has to do in the field besides pick up the birds before I consider them a good hunting dog. Any mutt with half a brain can pick up a dead bird 20 yards a way but is the dog quiet, calm and steady? Would the people in the field know the dog is there if they didn't see you take it outta the truck? A lot of things go into great hunting dogs besides the retrieve.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> My dog last season was red and said HONDA on the side.


How was it at finding birds in heavy cover? I've heard the Yamahas have better noses. 

Caller, do you consider a hunt a failure if you are one bird short of a limit??
Is the hunt a failure if one of you're young clients shoots his first goose and its the only bird of the day?
Is it a failure if you only shoot two ducks all day but theres a Jack Miner banded mallard in the mix???
Is it a failure if not a bird makes it into shooting range but you were able to witness the peak of the waterfowl migration?
I guess I don't understand that thinking at all. But then it sounds alot like the "shooter" mentality that is prevelant among guides and those who use them.
Its all about the kill and nothing else...I feel very sorry for you.



> I see a dog as a tool, nothing more....


I'm sure with the dogs you've been around, the feeling is mutual.. :lol:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

goose_caller said:


> Only joy I get out of brings a dog in the spread is have them catch live birds in the dekes.....1/4 - 1 miles retrieves are daily occurances


Guess I wouldn't brag about that :lol:


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Caller, do you consider a hunt a failure if you are one bird short of a limit?? - Depends, if I call a 40 bird hunt one bird shy to save the field since one goose is not worth shooting into a flock then I am happy.....If I WANT that last bird and can't get it yes I feel like I failed.

Is the hunt a failure if one of you're young clients shoots his first goose and its the only bird of the day? I am happy for that kid and mother/father.....pretty sure the rest of the party though happy for the accomplishment still wants to kill birds....so yes a failure for some.

Is it a failure if you only shoot two ducks all day but theres a Jack Miner banded mallard in the mix??? - Yes, I could give two craps about bands.....have given 95% to others that have been shot over my spread.....only ones I like are reward bands and collars which fetch $100-150 on the ebay.

Is it a failure if not a bird makes it into shooting range but you were able to witness the peak of the waterfowl migration? Yes - been there, done that......not what I am there for I guess. I can watch 500,000-1,000,000 birds at a refuge without spending $15,000 in equipment.

I guess I don't understand that thinking at all. But then it sounds alot like the "shooter" mentality that is prevelant among guides and those who use them - Ask anyone that knows me, I don't care about shooting....well I guess I do enjoy shooting snows still. Last year of the 100-105 days I hunted I bet I only pulled the trigger 40% of those hunts, and 20% of that time was to clean up cripples.....I would say I only truely take my gun into the field 20% of the time with intentions of shooting my limit......I don't think the majority of guys can say that.

My joy comes from working birds, having others take birds, and showing others a part of the sport odds are they could not show themselves. I have guided for 13 seasons and my joy comes from seeing other suceed.....but I am competitive and have never participated in a sport that I did not feel like I could win at.......My win is showing others a good time, and for the vast majority of hunters the best time they can possible have in a decoy spread is a perfect day when a limit of birds is reached and they achieved everything legally possible that day.

Like I said different strokes for different folks.....I know myself I don't spend $8-10,000 a year to watch sunrises.....I want to fill my parties bag.


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

:eyeroll:


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

And for the record my most memorible hunt last season was not a 120 bird pile up in Canada, or a smackdown in the Spring.....it was my father and myself going out one evening in MN with a two goose limit and shooting a limit of a whooping 4 honkers at close range over 40 Skinneys.

Limit reached? yep, but not a pile-up. Would that have been my most memorible hunt if we only killed 3? Nope.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

this one got me wondering.....I know who I am and how I approach life. I love to WIN!!! I would rather fail badly having tried to win, then not try to win at all. So for those of you who say you are not there to shoot a limit of birds, do you also play in a softball tourney and are content getting 15th place even though it was a nice day out and you got one hit? Are you happy to win your money back in a poker tourney, you where really there for the experience? Are you happy if you enter a maraton and only complete 10 miles of it?

I guess I don't understand? What is wrong with wanting to kill a limit of birds? Is that not the point of going "hunting"???? Pretty sure never in the history of man would a hunter felt happy returning home with less then they went out after?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

:spam:

I don't even want to get going....


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

goose_caller said:


> this one got me wondering.....I know who I am and how I approach life. I love to WIN!!! I would rather fail badly having tried to win, then not try to win at all. So for those of you who say you are not there to shoot a limit of birds, do you also play in a softball tourney and are content getting 15th place even though it was a nice day out and you got one hit? Are you happy to win your money back in a poker tourney, you where really there for the experience? Are you happy if you enter a maraton and only complete 10 miles of it?
> 
> I guess I don't understand? What is wrong with wanting to kill a limit of birds? Is that not the point of going "hunting"???? Pretty sure never in the history of man would a hunter felt happy returning home with less then they went out after?


I have several hunts we never kill or see anything, I am always happy returning because I know tom. is another chance to be outside with my dog, settin up deeks, calling, and doing what I love to do..... so yea, I can can feel happy returning home with less than I went after...


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I'll do my part to keep this thread going :gag:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Im in it to win it to goose_caller, but when you come on here lookin like a @ss it is going to turn alot of people off, I dont care if I shoot a limit of birds everytime I go out, or take 15th in a softball tourney, who gives two sh!ts as long as you have fun doing it. If your not having fun goose hunting stick to poker, I wont miss ya


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

When did waterfowling become a competitive sport? Guess I missed that memo


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> Pretty sure never in the history of man would a hunter felt happy returning home with less then they went out after?


wow, that statement right there is the dumbest thing I have ever heard, especially coming from a "outdoorsman". That pretty much goes against everything a "outdoorsman" stands for, someone has had there fair share of the outdoors channel :koolaid:


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Goose Guy350 said:


> When did waterfowling become a competitive sport? Guess I missed that memo


Everything in life is competitive.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

> Everything in life is competitive.


Its too bad you feel that way, I'm sure at some point you will find some things you enjoy that you aren't competing with someone else.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

goose_caller said:


> Goose Guy350 said:
> 
> 
> > When did waterfowling become a competitive sport? Guess I missed that memo
> ...


Not everything in life is competitive. Some competition is good, but people who have to compete for everything need to take a step back and learn how to have fun. I used to compete in everything, until my senior year in football, I wanted to have fun. Hunting needs to be fun, not who is the best. What makes one hunter better then another? Just because one spends $1000's and gets tons of birds or animals, or one who goes out to have fun. Both are eqaul in there own way.

I do think that the silver bands could have effect how the birds come in, but its one of those things that, the sun and the birds and your call all have to be exactly right on, so I wouldnt worry about it too much.

Everyone, just have fun when your out in the field, don't ruin the soprt be competing.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

goose_caller said:


> this one got me wondering.....I know who I am and how I approach life. I love to WIN!!! I would rather fail badly having tried to win, then not try to win at all. So for those of you who say you are not there to shoot a limit of birds, do you also play in a softball tourney and are content getting 15th place even though it was a nice day out and you got one hit? Are you happy to win your money back in a poker tourney, you where really there for the experience? Are you happy if you enter a maraton and only complete 10 miles of it?
> 
> I guess I don't understand? What is wrong with wanting to kill a limit of birds? Is that not the point of going "hunting"???? Pretty sure never in the history of man would a hunter felt happy returning home with less then they went out after?


You make hunting sound like a tactical operation in the Marines, if we don't get ex amount of whatever the mission failed.

Honestly its not about shooting a limit everyday man, besides what are you doing with all those birds you PILE UP. Since your such a good hunter I'd like to know whether your eating all these birds or just throwing them away in the dumpster?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

We should make a sticky of this thread so whenever some person comes onto this site and asks why North Dakotans don't like guides we can just post the link to this thread.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

While this thread makes guides look bad not all of them are bad :wink:


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Caller, you complain about goosehunting like most people complain about there jobs. :lol:


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

kaiserduckhelm said:


> Caller, you complain about goosehunting like most people complain about there jobs. :lol:


Since it accounts for 80% of my income I guess it is my job.

Wingshooter.....if I only carry a gun 1/4 of the time, I only have birds left 1/4 of the time.....most of my shooting is done in the spring so no worries about limits, I do have 90 pounds of goose meat all preped in the freezer waiting for the meat market.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

You know what may be the funniest thing about this thread is you guys are worried about one little silver band on a call but most of you guys don't pick your empties up and so you could have 10 to 100 shiny bands out laying in the field.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I can understand the competitive nature in someone who does it for a living I guess. You want to be better than the competition and limits are could be used as a measuring stone. However, I think that kind of attitude is a bad thing among people who do it as a hobby.

I still giggle like a little girl when big flocks of snows start locking up or barrel rolling into the decoys. A big tornado of mallards also gets my blood going like crazy every time. The day I consider a day in the field a failure or a waste because I'm under the limit is the day I"ll consider hanging it up so I can stop wasting my money and time. off about not shooting perfect or calling the shot at the perfect time. For most of us, we do it because we love it. We spend unhealthy amounts of time and money to do it. If you think about all the sacrifices we hunters make to do what we do, it seems hilarious that anyone's motivation would be being able to claim "killing limits and shooting more birds then the next guy," instead of just the love for the whole experience.

If someone actually had an arguement about who shoots more birds with me I would laugh in there face for being a huge tool.

/rant


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Leo Porcello said:


> You know what may be the funniest thing about this thread is you guys are worried about one little silver band on a call but most of you guys don't pick your empties up and so you could have 10 to 100 shiny bands out laying in the field.


Every time I get out of the blind to pick up birds I pick up Hulls!

I guess thats why I win more. :idiot:

I can see how you think it is competitive, however you are coming across like an arse. A guy that all of us don't want carrying on the tradition of hunting. It just seems like whatever people are going to say you are going to disagree. Why would you want to portray that image? I own a business and will be the first to say at times you may have to bite your tongue when talking to others. Why would I want to tell some guy he is an idiot for wanting me to .... say landscape his yard with a Crain.. IDK I can't even come up with a fair comparison to what you are saying. Wouldn't you want as many people on your side talking to others about how great of a guide you are? I haven't been watching this thread the whole time as I knew if I got involved I would start to take it personal. I am a competitive person, and yes some days it may get that way in the deeks, however it is in fun. If I loose a shooting competition with say Leo when we are hunting will I cry myself to sleep till I win again? NOPE It is all in fun!

Do you kind of get my point? And If you think you are on here talking and no one knows what your guiding operation is you are wrong. A lot of us on here are fairly tight and know hoe to figure these things out.

Hope you can take this as advise. I think a lot of people will agree with me on most of what I am saying. Keep it fun! and represent your business with a little pride!!


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Not to worried about lost business.......will book out by the end of the year and turn down 10x that much more. Not a long term career for me either......heck I am 95% sure this coming season is my last, just a filler job while I went to grad school.....back to the real world again.  In the past 15 years I would say I 2-3% of my clients belong to a hunting forum....and I don't rely on it for my business like some outfitters do.

Has guiding ruined me? A little, I am pretty picky the days I will hit the field anymore....sadly if I am not getting paid or have a 75% of a limit I won't go, heck in the spring if I get a chance to sleep in for a morning I take it.....but then again I would not be 1/2 the hunter today if I had not learned from the best.....and i am sorry to say the best are the guys that hunt 120+ days a year and have to produce results for their job.....not saying there is not good hunters out there that don't guide....but they are fewer and farther between. Guiding has given me the vehicle to hunt 1,000 days in the past 10 years.....not to many get a chance to do that and I am greatful for the opportunity, and I don't care what others feel about guides.

I don't understand where all the hate comes from for guides......it is funny so many guys from ND and SD HATE guides. I have hunted all over both of those states for a lot of years and never had a problem getting on land or met someone in person that HATED guides......I guess you are a very small minority in your state and it has to stem from not wanting to compete with guides? I can't otherwise understand where it comes from.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The hate for the guides has spawed from them leasing up land and forcing other people out of the sport. There are a few guieds, that blantantly break rules, there agian another reason to dislike them. I personal have seen what leasing of land can do to the average hunter. I used to have land to hunt on in certain areas, but since the guides came, its all leased up now, and the land owner says that its very rare that they hunt it, but due to the agreement, he cannot let other people hunt it. I would have no problem with guides, if they didn't lease up land. But since they do, I will have to say I would rather not in the same room with them.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

:bowdown: to goose_caller, you are the biggest tool I have seen on this site, What state are you from exactly? And Do you guide in your state or all over in North and South Dakota? Isn't there some strict rules to become a "outfitter" and cross state lines. Are you just trying to come off as a a$$ or what? I know I hate so called "guides" that act like you.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I thought that this thread was about with or not the silver band on the call will scare birds. :huh:


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

goosehunternd said:


> :bowdown: to goose_caller, you are the biggest tool I have seen on this site, What state are you from exactly? And Do you guide in your state or all over in North and South Dakota? Isn't there some strict rules to become a "outfitter" and cross state lines. Are you just trying to come off as a a$$ or what? I know I hate so called "guides" that act like you.


I guided in MN, SD, MO, and TX last season and no they have no rules for guiding.....actually wish they did to reduce the amount of trash out there. ND does have rules regarding licensing of guides, but the test ain't that hard of you wish to do it and it costs a few bucks for the license if someone wanted it.

As far as leasing goes, it will only get worse and sooner or later you might yourself have to do it. Personally I don't see the issue, obviously the farmer has something you want, why should he not get paid for something of obvious value? I pay to ski down a hill, pay to hit a golf ball around someones lawn, pay to role a ball down someones alley, pay to ride my mountain bike in someones woods......why should you not have to pay to hunt on someones field? Only seems fair to me, heck I have had to force money on farmers who refused to take it in the past since I felt bad about getting to hunt on them for free. I am willing to pay for the convience a lease gives me....the other option is burning up the same amount of money driving around to find fields in less prime areas.

Honestly if you have never given a farmer back something of value that is sad, you should show your respect for the access. I am sure a lot of you have done work for them, a bottle of whiskey, a easter ham? If you have you have LEASED hunting land.....you gave them something of value in exchange for hunting on their land.....and I am sure the next year you came back they where more then willing to let you on again since they where looking forward to sipping some Crown that evening.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I know what is involved in outfitting in north dakota, the question you didnt answer is, what state are you from?


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Asking questions I am sure you already know the answer to......how about the "state of confusion".


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

land of 10,000 lakes and no fowl?? just a guess


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

goosehunternd said:


> land of 10,000 lakes and no fowl?? just a guess


No fowl.....how do you account for the death of 250,000 canada geese every year? Our problem is not number of birds, it is the number of hunters. Only reason I leave MN to hunt is so I can enjoy a 8-9 month season every year....ours is only 4 months here.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I bet they would kill more if everyone stayed there instead of coming here. just a thought


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

goose_caller said:


> Only seems fair to me, heck I have had to force money on farmers who refused to take it in the past since I felt bad about getting to hunt on them for free.


How noble of you. :shake:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm going to let this one die since it's really not anything about the band on a call anymore and there's some low blows.


----------

